# Oscar Trouble



## Ace (Mar 16, 2010)

Help! I had 3 Tiger Oscars, one of them jumped out of the tank in the middle of the night, he forced the rock of the lid and then the lid open, he passed away, we didn't get to him in time. Anyway, I was heart broken. My fish are acting weird. I thought they were going through sulk but it's not normal. They won't eat, or move much. They sit next to the filter all day and keep there top fins out of the water all the day. Its very weird, also they have been trying to jump out. They broke two bricks already and we had to padlock the lid shut. I have tested the water over and over and it all comes back normal. They are in a 155-175 gallon (can't remember exactly got it years ago). Help!?!?!?!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

So no ammonia, nitrite, nitrate? Check the temperature. Do you get a shock when you stick your hand in? pH normal? Anything new around? New shadows on the tank? 

Trying to jump out is a normal reaction to toxic water or fear of something trying to eat them. 

Do a big water change and check anything electrical in or near the tank. A split cord or corroded light could be shocking your fish and annoying them. Test by pulling all the plugs and see if their behavior changes.

Take a sample to a store and 'test the test'. Kits don't last forever and can start giving false negatives. be suspicious of 0 nitrate, you almost never see that unless your tank is crammed with live plants.


----------



## Ace (Mar 16, 2010)

Everything is normal, I did the unplugging thing and nothing changed. I don't think its that. Nothing new, no new fish trying to eat them. Water temp. is 78 degrees, perfect.


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Are they acting sad or sulking in any way? They could just be upset from the passing of their friend, oscars are smart creatures you never know.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

I had that issue with my african dwarf frogs. One died randomly and then the other stopped eating and eventually passed away. It was quite sad.


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

You sure there's no ammonia present? doing the test wrong?


----------

